# Is this the most video-gamey piano piece ever?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

My head hurts.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

When I saw the thread title I was expecting some mopey "sad piano" stock music or something along those lines but I actually quite liked that.


----------

